# New Lakers Forum Slogan



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Last time we started this thread too early (during the playoffs)

Now that the team is in training camp, it is a good time to restart this debate and discussion on what are slogan or marquee should be for this up comming season. Later the Laker mods can create a poll on which one is the best so that that Weasel can have are slugan ready by the time the season starts.

Here's mine

*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*
_"We Dominate Every Moment!"_


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*
"Everthing Else Is Just A Sport"


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers

"We have no lakes"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I still like "Raping the competition."

"Phil's old hip up for auction"
"Talking Lakers 24/7" (in reference to Kobe/Odom)
"Bigger Fish to Fry"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's wrong with the current one?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea I think the old one is still relevant.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's wrong with the current one?


There's nothing wrong with it. I just thought it would be nice for every year to have a new theme fr our team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*
"We're Bigger Than The Game!"


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's wrong with the current one?


It's DUMB! 

I don't like it - and didn't like when it was approved by fellow members. 

I'll stick with mine of last year - "In Zen, We Trust"


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> *It's DUMB!*
> 
> I don't like it - and didn't like when it was approved by fellow members.


That Hurts. That was my slogan.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That explains it.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

"Kobe Bryant (24) is the real Jack Bauer"


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

-"A lottery team till AB is old enough to drink";
-"Kobe and pretty much noone else";
- "In Kwame we, the fools, trust";
- Another One-And-Out, baby!"

Sorry, i'm feeling kinda pessimistic.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> -"A lottery team till AB is old enough to drink";
> -"Kobe and pretty much noone else";
> - "In Kwame we, the fools, trust";
> - Another One-And-Out, baby!"
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's my entry...

_*THE NBA'S BEST WEAR PURPLE AND GOLD*_


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

from last year...
The Sleeping Giants Have Awaken
14 Championships and counting...
Welcome to the Projects
Welcome to Zen Town, where legends are born
Phil Jackson and Kobe Bryant, Round 2
The Misfits
Welcome to Hollywood
The Zen Master is back? Well it's Hollywood
The New Lakers Dynasty: Under Construction
Hollywood sequel....a story of reconciliation, redemption and reuniting
Redemption, LA Style
The revival/resurrection/re-birth of the dynasty
The Dynasty strikes back
Go ahead, keep doubting/hating...
No Bandwagoners Allowed
We are still the best franchise in sports
The True Hollywood Story 06
Lords of The Rings
Bow down to your masters
With the Zen, we will win
Just do it, Kobe


I like this one, It kind has a continuation feeling to what we had year 2005 2006 and now 2007
Redemption, LA Style


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Here it goes

*The Los Angeles Lakers*
"81 Reasons Why We Dominate: Reason 1...."


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*"Stop Hating, You'll Feel Better"*


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

As The Mamba Turns
To Hell With The Clippers
You can't spell "Insanely Awesome" without LA
The Suns Suck

Yeah...I don't have any good ones


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

"Still better then the Clippers"


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers

"Purple and Gold never gets old"


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

LA Lakers- "The Team That Rarely Sleeps" - Only one year out and back in the mix.

LA Lakers- "Gym Rats 24/7"

LA Lakers- "Competitors 24/7"

LA Lakers- "Home of a better GM than Isaiah Thomas"

I also like "Raping the Competition" & "Raping the Competition 24/7".


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

"The suns have nothing on us"


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

"Redemption, LA Style" AGAIN this is the only one that is not over the top and sounds good, i think we are better than any other team that is in the league to have their name in our slogan (ie clippers, suns) B34C came out with this one


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bleh, I still like "Bigger fish to fry."


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Master of Zen goes for ring number ten.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Los Angeles Lakers

"Kicking *** and Taking names"

or

"Over 1 billion teams served"

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Samurai of Swoosh (Sep 18, 2006)

LA LAKERS
"A Season Premier of '24'."

LA LAKERS
"All day, everyday, 24/7."

LA LAKERS
"Kicking ***, taking names, 24/7."


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

<font color="red">Going a bit far....

-BH</font>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Samurai of Swoosh said:


> LA LAKERS
> *"A Season Premier of '24'."*


I liked it. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's wrong with what we currently have? 

Unless something there are some drastic changes, let's keep it how it is.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Los Angeles Lakers*
"81 Reasons Why We Dominate: Reason 1...."


----------



## Samurai of Swoosh (Sep 18, 2006)

The one you guys have, is mad boring. And bland.


----------



## Samurai of Swoosh (Sep 18, 2006)

Lynx said:


> I liked it. :yes:


Why, thank you. See if they will run with it... 

Who decides what the banner slogan will be?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

if its goin to be changed i think it should be something with 24/7 in it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Samurai of Swoosh said:


> Why, thank you. See if they will run with it...
> 
> *Who decides* what the banner slogan will be?


We do.

When there is enough entires, Me or our mods will hold up a poll to vote and the one with the most votes becomes our Laker 06-07 Slogan. (That's how it was done last year.)


----------



## Samurai of Swoosh (Sep 18, 2006)

LA LAKERS
"In a City of Angels, 24 Begins."


----------

